# Dumb Question from a newbie



## Willieg (Jul 5, 2016)

Does Uber insurance cost a fee?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Willieg said:


> Does Uber insurance cost a fee?


Only your soul


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

I think it's being subsidized by the 20-25% fee you pay for every fare so technically no.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

The Uber provided insurance is paid for out of your 20-30% "commission" - however they rely on your personal insurance in Phase 1 and some insurers are cancelling policies for Uber drivers due to increased risks.

I'd recommend printing this chart out and going to talk to your agent about your coverage and risks.









Source: https://www.uber.com/driver-jobs


----------



## FlexDriver2015 (Jul 20, 2016)

Willieg said:


> Does Uber insurance cost a fee?


Most people I know that drive for Uber avoid personal insurance and just get commercial insurance. I got my policy a month or so ago with pretty good coverage and affordable; about $150 down. It also covers me for driving for Amazon.


----------



## knowledgethrow (Aug 23, 2016)

FlexDriver2015 said:


> Most people I know that drive for Uber avoid personal insurance and just get commercial insurance. I got the insurance policy a month or so ago with pretty good coverage and affordable; about $150 down. It also covers me for driving for Amazon.


How much is the rideshare policy on average?


----------



## ten_nyc (Sep 1, 2016)

FlexDriver2015 said:


> MMost people I know that drive for Uber avoid personal insurance and just get commercial insurance. I got the insurance policy a month or so ago with pretty good coverage and affordable; about $150 down. It also covers me for driving for Amazon.


wait wait wait!

geico started rideshare policy in New York? I know that they have partnered with amazon for auto commercial to pick and deliver packages.

please let me know. Im an college student and i am looking to join uber/lyft/amazon.

they quoted me 210 monthly for amazon.


----------



## FlexDriver2015 (Jul 20, 2016)

ten_nyc said:


> wait wait wait!
> 
> geico started rideshare policy in New York? I know that they have partnered with amazon for auto commercial to pick and deliver packages.
> 
> ...


The insurance agent told me my Amazon policy covers ridesharing too but not if I stop delivering for Amazon.


----------



## ten_nyc (Sep 1, 2016)

FlexDriver2015 said:


> The insurance agent told me my Amazon policy covers ridesharing too but not if I stop delivering for Amazon.


Does that mean i have to do atleast one block a week or something?

thanks for your response.


----------



## FlexDriver2015 (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm not sure. They just told me they will check at renewal.


----------

